

Show HN: my side project, a Letterpress solver in Node.js - neilk
http://letterpwn.neilk.net/

======
neilk
I wrote a blog post about the algorithm over here:

[http://neilk.net/blog/2013/04/16/letterpwn-a-nodejs-based-
le...](http://neilk.net/blog/2013/04/16/letterpwn-a-nodejs-based-letterpress-
solver/)

Maybe the concurrency techniques for a computation-heavy service in Node.JS
are of more general interest, but I'm still working on a writeup for that.

